# Hated for being quiet/shy on first week of college!!



## sweetnpetite1989 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

sorry i just need to share my fustration and would greatly value your opinion. I have started college three weeks ago and only have two days per week of class and already i have been judged and already have the label of 'shy and too quiet.' Even the first day, one guy kept pointing out i was so quiet multiple times and it irritated the hell out of me. I had alot on my mind which is why i was quiet such as thinking alot about if the course is right for me, will i like this new career path i have chosen, etc. I was literally in my own world. So i want to know if it is too late to change people's perception of me as i approach week four? i know alot of my classmates are thinking like this guy, i hate being hated for no reason.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Nobody _hates_ you for being quiet-you're not a leper. It sounds like the guy in class may have been trying to make small talk (that's a very common segue into conversation), and I seriously doubt he was offended by you being quiet. If you want to change your perception, maybe take an opportunity like that if it presents itself again. Say you have a lot on your mind, and conversation will follow.


----------



## sweetnpetite1989 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey thanks, i just feel like the whole world is against me sometimes, instead of people getting to know me, they just make up their mind about you and thats it. I dont feel i deserve being disliked for something as simple as that, society has taken a turn for the worse.


----------

